
YouTube’s Ad Problems - uladzislau
https://www.wired.com/2017/03/youtubes-ad-problems-finally-blow-googles-face/
======
Safety1stClyde
It is not surprising that companies do not want to advertise their products in
conjunction with videos about sexual abuse. The author seems to be think that
the youtube advertising is some kind of charitable support scheme for video
makers.

